# UAE Higher Colleges of Technology, good or bad?



## deanjorgensenkorea

Hello All, I am in a process of discussion with the Higher Colleges of Technology UAE and I was wondering if anyone works for them, through them, or knows of anyone who does. The package seems like a good deal overall, but I have little to no information about what it is like to work for them, conditions, realities, etc. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers, Dean


----------



## ExpatLibrarian

deanjorgensenkorea said:


> Hello All, I am in a process of discussion with the Higher Colleges of Technology UAE and I was wondering if anyone works for them, through them, or knows of anyone who does. The package seems like a good deal overall, but I have little to no information about what it is like to work for them, conditions, realities, etc. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers, Dean


Try the UAE forum on Dave's ESL Cafe - I know there have been several discussions about working conditions there. Here is the most recent one:

Job Discussion Forums :: View topic - HCT--Getting Hired


----------



## Dr.MAC

*HCT Hiring Process Timeline??*



deanjorgensenkorea said:


> Hello All, I am in a process of discussion with the Higher Colleges of Technology UAE and I was wondering if anyone works for them, through them, or knows of anyone who does. The package seems like a good deal overall, but I have little to no information about what it is like to work for them, conditions, realities, etc. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers, Dean


Hi there,

I read your message and hopefully by now, you have already joined the HCT. I just got a call from HR and have fixed for an interview session within this week. Would you mind, can you tell me ....how the interview processes...... how many panel are on the opposite side?.....Once you done with interview, how long it takes by them to send you an official offer letter?

Cheers


----------



## AlexDhabi

You think someone asking a question in January would already have started work in March? Absolutely no way anywhere in government institutions. The process will take months.


----------



## Francess

Earlier I was also very much confused like you as to whether which college to opt for, HCT was always my first preference by due to their fees structure and other functionalities I choose Caledonian college over it. They had some really great and flexible fees structure which matched my requirements and provided great help in my academic career too. If you are also in two minds, I would suggest you to consider these colleges also.


----------



## BedouGirl

Francess said:


> Earlier I was also very much confused like you as to whether which college to opt for, HCT was always my first preference by due to their fees structure and other functionalities I choose Caledonian college over it. They had some really great and flexible fees structure which matched my requirements and provided great help in my academic career too. If you are also in two minds, I would suggest you to consider these colleges also.


This thread is about people wanting to work for the colleges. They aren't applying to attend them. Without wishing to sound trite, your post, which has no bearing on what this thread is about, doesn't really say much for the college you attend.


----------

